# BLOODLUST sucht Multiboxer



## Amrock (28. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Wir die Gilde Bloodlust, auf dem Server Blackmoore, suchen aktive Multiboxer.
Ob Anfänger/in oder Fortgeschrittener/e ist egal.

Wir sind zur Zeit 6 Aktive und 4 Inaktive MBs und sind sehr aktiv im PVP (BGs oder OpenPvP) was dir auch Spass machen sollte.

Was du mitbringen solltest wäre:

Teamspeak ist Pflicht (auch wenn wir viel sch... reden )

Was wir dir bieten:

Hilfe bei Einstellungen zum Multiboxen (Jahre lange Erfahrung seit ca. Wotk)
Spass beim Spielen

 

Habt ihr Interesse und/oder noch Fragen? Dann meldet euch doch einfach mal ingame über "/who BLOODLUST" bei einem unserer Member oder über

Battletag Noxi#2262 / Branwu#2782 / Eblikan#2905

 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus der Gilde Bloodlust


----------

